# Best ever reaction to an Xmas gift.



## C.G.Ayling (Aug 25, 2011)

My twelve year old daughter, Julia, wanted a Kindle for Christmas.  On seeing an add for the Fire I looked into it and thought that while it was more expensive the added functionality, in Julia's case, was well worth the extra cost.
After checking it out at a local store, to ensure its ease of book reading remained excellent - which I am pleased to say it did, we purchased it.
Snoopy Julia earned a reprimand and a caution from her mom not to expect anything fancy...
Christmas morning arrives, and Julia eventually gets to the double boxed Kindle hidden deep beneath the tree...

On opening it she literally stopped breathing while her legs quivered in an excitement impossible to pretend.

That such a small moment can bring a parent pure joy...  Any parent will know - it can.


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

Yep BUT giving a FIRE to a youngster could cause a heart attack  ..

My wife and I just got home from Mass a short time ago and after Mass we were talking with a couple of Friends  and found out that one of their sons gave their young grandson a son a FIRE for Christmas..

Not a problem BUT the kids were up and out of bed LONG BEFORE the sun came up and the boy just had to open that one "mystery" box under the tree  and when he saw what was inside jumped up and ran into his parents shouting >>> I got a FIRE I got a Fire ....Mom and dad only heard the word FIRE 

Scared the living blanky blank out of his parents...

I bet that the entire Family  will remember this Christmas morning...

True story....

Bob G


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Aw how sweet! Thanks for sharing that with us. I'm glad it put a big smile on her face.  My best friend gave me mine as an early Christmas gift. I agree with Julia, they make the best gifts ever.  

LOL Bob. Funny story!


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh my goodness Bob what a story!  As a person who had lost two homes to fire.. yep I would have FREAKED!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

C.G.Ayling said:


> That such a small moment can bring a parent pure joy... Any parent will know - it can.


Even when that "child" is an adult. We gave our daughter a Kindle a couple of years ago - she was in tears. While her husband's side of the family was saying "What's a Kindle? What's she so happy about??"

That's a sweet story.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Aw, I love stories like that!


----------



## sixkidsmom (Dec 27, 2009)

I got my 14 year old a Kindle without keyboard and double boxed it also.  I had already downloaded about 80 books from my account onto it, (Yes I read a lot of Youth aged ficton).  I also bought her a JavoEdge cover for it which she opened first.  She looked at it and asked what is this for?  It looks similar to mine so I think the wheels were turning.  When she opened the box, she was so excited.  I honestly don't think she's put it down since Christmas morning. She's even organized all the books into collections. 

Of course the DH pulled a fast one on me and I got a Fire. So we both were shocked!!

Now thanks to Kindle Boards of course, I'm having to dress my Fire as it can't leave the house naked!!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Lil such awesome stories.
I got a huge surprise with my fire this Christmas. Too. I already a kindle keyboard and don't expect much for Christmas. When familu asks me what i want for christmas its gift cards for sams to get gas and amazon cards for textbooks.and supplies. Dad was thinking about getting a fire for bro to get him reading. We were researchkng together.  My bro has some  mental disabilities stemming from birth (that and been deaf for a time in infancy) and then some. rather get him a new electronic dictionary it would be a fire. Dad played it really well. After bro unwrapped his fire I did I knew it nod. Then dad said bro and I were supposed open the two bags (same design and size)  at the same time. I made a jump for the second bag and there Calcifer was. My exclamation was limited to the annoying repetitive use of the phrase "OH MY GOD!!!!" 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great stories!

Betsy


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

My Mom knew she was getting a Kindle this year.  It was all her idea.  I'd buy it and it be from me and her husband.  She wrote me the check for his half! LOL!  Called me from work the day they were announced by Amazon to tell me which one to get.  

Well, I had to throw her off at least a bit.  I took a small Amazon box and packed a sweatshirt jacket it in with the name Mimi embroidered on it (that's what my kiddos call her).  I wrote "From Everyone" on the tag.  She did a little dance, sang whoohoo, and I know what this is!  HAHA!  I'm mean!

She adores her Kindle by the way!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, my son loved his iPad. 

I'd bought it used. . .a 1st Gen device. . .he had really mostly wanted it to runs some apps that would allow him to do things in the theater he manages more easily and wasn't willing himself to spend more than a couple of hundred dollars.  The apps he was looking at don't exist (yet?) for android so passing on my Xoom to him wasn't an option.

He was really very quiet when he opened it. . . . .I think he could hardly believe it.  But it was definitely a hit.  He took it with him up to my dad's house.  Randomly all day he'd look up and say, "thanks, mom."

And just today I got an email from him with the subject "love you" and the message: Mom is Awesome!  So he's still enjoying it. 

For the record. . .he already has a Kindle.


----------

